# Eric Wynalda comments on US Soccer



## Multi Sport (Nov 7, 2017)

Watched this last night.  I thought his comment about having a "parent problem" in youth soccer was interesting..

http://www.beinsports.com/us/tag/eric-wynalda


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 7, 2017)

He was likely thinking of some of the trolls that post on this site.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 7, 2017)

Can google old podcasts with him. Guy is sharp even growing up with dyslexia and adhd. Has tried to help for awhile but US Soccer doesnt want to fix soccer, more worried about profit margins


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 7, 2017)

I think Eric running for President of US Soccer is a good thing and I hope he wins. Things need to change and I think he is a smart guy who would enlist the help of some of his peers to help him out. 

I never thought that a promotion/relegation system would ever work but Eric thinks that it could. I hope he gets the chance to right the ship.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I think Eric running for President of US Soccer is a good thing and I hope he wins. Things need to change and I think he is a smart guy who would enlist the help of some of his peers to help him out.
> 
> I never thought that a promotion/relegation system would ever work but Eric thinks that it could. I hope he gets the chance to right the ship.


Yeah but if you visit reddit ppl act like you need a phd & be from wall street to run US Soccer. We dont have a $ issue. Also looks like kyle martino is in to split votes - given he said candidates NEED to work with Gulati to help soccer. Im sure money and/or promise of  jobs are being floated around.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 8, 2017)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Yeah but if you visit reddit ppl act like you need a phd & be from wall street to run US Soccer. We dont have a $ issue. Also looks like kyle martino is in to split votes - given he said candidates NEED to work with Gulati to help soccer. Im sure money and/or promise of  jobs are being floated around.


Gulati NEEDS to go.  He’s gotten us to this plateau, new vision is needed to get US Soccer to the next level. Not sure that Wynalda is the answer, but the game in the US would be well served having him involved at some level.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 8, 2017)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Yeah but if you visit reddit ppl act like you need a phd & be from wall street to run US Soccer. We dont have a $ issue. Also looks like kyle martino is in to split votes - given he said candidates NEED to work with Gulati to help soccer. Im sure money and/or promise of  jobs are being floated around.


Had a conversation last night with a friend of mine. He was one of the former owners of the LA Heat and has some strong opinions about Gulati and agrees that  US Soccer needs a new person to lead them.


----------



## Lambchop (Nov 8, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Watched this last night.  I thought his comment about having a "parent problem" in youth soccer was interesting..
> http://www.beinsports.com/us/tag/eric-wynalda


If you have read any of his comments before you know he is referring to the win, win, win, attitude over development. Unfortunately, parents, many coaches and clubs want the wins and don't put long term development first.  The survival of clubs depends on wins to draw their clients in.  Parents want the trophies and coaches want the recognition.


----------



## BigSoccer (Nov 8, 2017)

Problem what problem.

http://www.soccerwire.com/blog-posts/hummer-addiction-to-gotsoccer-stifling-youth-soccer-progress/


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 8, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Had a conversation last night with a friend of mine. He was one of the former owners of the LA Heat and has some strong opinions about Gulati and agrees that  US Soccer needs a new person to lead them.


Talk to just about anyone and Gulati has to go. Coaches getting killed with the license fees because of this guy. Current players on the USMNT & USWNT hate the guy. Wynalda mentions they basically threaten to not call you up if you dont sign a sweetheart contract - which seems to also cause tension amongst players.  Only people saying Gulati doesnt have to go are shills being paid by the current machine. Look at Lalas' twitter, just stirring up stuff and never adds Gulati to the questions. People with MLS ties, SUM ties or been paid through those contracts are throwing shade. Sad, but Gualti will probably win the election. Would pretty much need dirt on the guy to get him out.


----------



## f1nfutbol fan (Nov 8, 2017)

need to cut out the infection = Gulati & all other aspects/associates/buddies that are infected too.

Wynalda could be good, however I dont know why Donavan doesnt get as much traction as I think he deserves.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 8, 2017)

f1nfutbol fan said:


> need to cut out the infection = Gulati & all other aspects/associates/buddies that are infected too.
> 
> Wynalda could be good, however I dont know why Donavan doesnt get as much traction as I think he deserves.


Donovan hasnt said he is running. Also, Donovan has ties to MLS with what is going down in SD. Maybe he doesnt want to rock the boat with that unless its about splitting votes. To be fair im sure Wynalda has big money behind him. someone with UEFA ties helped him with the business plan they are pitching


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2017)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Talk to just about anyone and Gulati has to go. Coaches getting killed with the license fees because of this guy. Current players on the USMNT & USWNT hate the guy. Wynalda mentions they basically threaten to not call you up if you dont sign a sweetheart contract - which seems to also cause tension amongst players.  Only people saying Gulati doesnt have to go are shills being paid by the current machine. Look at Lalas' twitter, just stirring up stuff and never adds Gulati to the questions. People with MLS ties, SUM ties or been paid through those contracts are throwing shade. Sad, but Gualti will probably win the election. Would pretty much need dirt on the guy to get him out.


Who votes in this election?  I know it's not me, and not likely anyone I know personally.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Who votes in this election?  I know it's not me, and not likely anyone I know personally.


Thats the big issue, always seemed to be some big secret. Wynalda said needs to be more transparent. A few podcasts have broken it down. Its MLS, soccer associations and other. Some individual votes count more in places where less people make up these associations. Oh and TWO fans. Who are these fans and howd they get a vote? no one seems to know. 

Finally someone put something up on it a few days ago:
https://medium.com/@adicicco/who-the-hell-votes-in-the-us-soccer-presidential-election-58e2c198c389

Not complicated or anything


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 8, 2017)

BigSoccer said:


> Problem what problem.
> 
> http://www.soccerwire.com/blog-posts/hummer-addiction-to-gotsoccer-stifling-youth-soccer-progress/


I'm not  GotSoccer enthusiast but the writer points out a few things that I take issue with.

To say that it is a flaw to award more points to a team that plays in a tournament with a "Championship " then a tournament that is a "Showcase" is flawed. By definition,  a Showcase is just that, a Showcase of players. A team does not win a Showcase but participates in one in order to hopefully give all their players an opportunity to play in front of college coaches. If a college coach shows up to watch a player at a Showcase the club coach should be sure that the player is in the game or insert the player. So with this format in mind, how can award ANY points at a Showcase.

The writer contradicts himself when he points out that GotSoccer values tournament play over league play. His argument is that more games are played in league. But then he says that GS values quantity over quality.  

GotSoccer is anything but perfect but until someone can come up with a better, much better, system then it will be the default system used to rank teams.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 8, 2017)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Thats the big issue, always seemed to be some big secret. Wynalda said needs to be more transparent. A few podcasts have broken it down. Its MLS, soccer associations and other. Some individual votes count more in places where less people make up these associations. Oh and TWO fans. Who are these fans and howd they get a vote? no one seems to know.
> 
> Finally someone put something up on it a few days ago:
> https://medium.com/@adicicco/who-the-hell-votes-in-the-us-soccer-presidential-election-58e2c198c389
> ...


Wow. That's a lot of info. If you look at the amount of people in each group who can vote it looks like the Youth group would be the strongest but one you looknat the Multipliers and the adjusted voting strength you quickly see that it's the Athletes group who yield the most power. But is that good? They only have 14 voters, so you only need to payoff...err, convince a few of them to vote your way to really affect any voting results.


----------



## Lambchop (Nov 8, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> Gulati NEEDS to go.  He’s gotten us to this plateau, new vision is needed to get US Soccer to the next level. Not sure that Wynalda is the answer, but the game in the US would be well served having him involved at some level.


Wynalda is certainly right on about stifling players to play a specific way.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 8, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Wow. That's a lot of info. If you look at the amount of people in each group who can vote it looks like the Youth group would be the strongest but one you looknat the Multipliers and the adjusted voting strength you quickly see that it's the Athletes group who yield the most power. But is that good? They only have 14 voters, so you only need to payoff...err, convince a few of them to vote your way to really affect any voting results.


yep. athlete group biggest swingers


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 8, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I'm not  GotSoccer enthusiast but the writer points out a few things that I take issue with.
> 
> To say that it is a flaw to award more points to a team that plays in a tournament with a "Championship " then a tournament that is a "Showcase" is flawed. By definition,  a Showcase is just that, a Showcase of players. A team does not win a Showcase but participates in one in order to hopefully give all their players an opportunity to play in front of college coaches. If a college coach shows up to watch a player at a Showcase the club coach should be sure that the player is in the game or insert the player. So with this format in mind, how can award ANY points at a Showcase.
> 
> ...


Showcases are more of a nuisance than a method of improving play


----------



## CaliKlines (Nov 8, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I'm not  GotSoccer enthusiast but the writer points out a few things that I take issue with.
> 
> To say that it is a flaw to award more points to a team that plays in a tournament with a "Championship " then a tournament that is a "Showcase" is flawed. By definition,  a Showcase is just that, a Showcase of players. A team does not win a Showcase but participates in one in order to hopefully give all their players an opportunity to play in front of college coaches. If a college coach shows up to watch a player at a Showcase the club coach should be sure that the player is in the game or insert the player. So with this format in mind, how can award ANY points at a Showcase.
> 
> ...


Isn't Youth Soccer Rankings (https://youthsoccerrankings.us/rankings/National/All/Both/) a better alternative?


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Better but still flawed.  It pulls the league games for ECNL but not for DA at this point.  Also there are teams in the rankings that no longer exist.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 8, 2017)

CaliKlines said:


> Isn't Youth Soccer Rankings (https://youthsoccerrankings.us/rankings/National/All/Both/) a better alternative?


eliminate rankings. never going to be an end-all way to do it. really no need for them


----------



## CaliKlines (Nov 8, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Better but still flawed.  It pulls the league games for ECNL but not for DA at this point.  Also there are teams in the rankings that no longer exist.





Not_that_Serious said:


> eliminate rankings. never going to be an end-all way to do it. really no need for them


I agree that it isn't perfect, but it is way better than GotSoccer. Rankings are necessary for seeding tournaments, or otherwise, you will have some very lopsided scores that aren't helping either side develop.

Maybe the solution isn't a true numeric rankings table, but more of tiered categorization of teams that would assist in the seeding of tournaments. 8-10 Tiers that do not need to be called Elite or Advanced but could have innocuous names that correlate to a high/low ranking:

Yellow=Top Tier
Gray=Elite
Red=Advanced Plus
Blue=Advanced
Green=Club
Black=Signature
Purple=Advanced Rec
White=Rec

It would eliminate teams worrying about moving up positions in the numeric rankings and reduce it to just a few levels. But this would require all gaming circuits to work together to develop criteria for each level and most coaches believe that their teams are at least one level higher than what they truly are. Never going to happen.


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2017)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Thats the big issue, always seemed to be some big secret. Wynalda said needs to be more transparent. A few podcasts have broken it down. Its MLS, soccer associations and other. Some individual votes count more in places where less people make up these associations. Oh and TWO fans. Who are these fans and howd they get a vote? no one seems to know.
> 
> Finally someone put something up on it a few days ago:
> https://medium.com/@adicicco/who-the-hell-votes-in-the-us-soccer-presidential-election-58e2c198c389
> ...


I didn't see anybody I know there, but I  had hopes.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 8, 2017)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Showcases are more of a nuisance than a method of improving play


I wouldn't call them a nuisance at all. For kids looking to get in front of college coaches it's a great thing. Now, picking the right Showcase is a thread of its own.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 8, 2017)

CaliKlines said:


> Isn't Youth Soccer Rankings (https://youthsoccerrankings.us/rankings/National/All/Both/) a better alternative?


Good point. I wonder why the article didn't go through them as well. I only brought up GS because the article singled them out, but yea, it might be better.

Regardless,  some type of ranking should be used for the top tier tournaments. But what makes a tournament top tier? A bunch of out of State teams? The location? Who puts it on? Or the teams that participate in it?


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 8, 2017)

CaliKlines said:


> I agree that it isn't perfect, but it is way better than GotSoccer. Rankings are necessary for seeding tournaments, or otherwise, you will have some very lopsided scores that aren't helping either side develop.
> 
> Maybe the solution isn't a true numeric rankings table, but more of tiered categorization of teams that would assist in the seeding of tournaments. 8-10 Tiers that do not need to be called Elite or Advanced but could have innocuous names that correlate to a high/low ranking:
> 
> ...


Changing the name of tier doesn't change anything.  Kinda like clubs calling their top teams Academy when the previous year they were called Black, Blue or whatever colors their club had.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 8, 2017)

espola said:


> I didn't see anybody I know there, but I  had hopes.


me either. 

That Pro Council voting breakdown is MLS and everyone else gets scraps. Im sure all the leagues were okay with that.


----------



## sandshark (Nov 8, 2017)

I don't understand how anyone thinks a good soccer player makes a good coach or a good business man?  
And ya its a "parent problem" come on man get real it is a lack of training and a lack of ability on the coaches part to deal with the parents! I agree a huge number of parents are crazy as hell, but that is part of the job title, being a good coach is being able and willing to deal with the "crazy parent issue" part of the job! The issue is you mix half ass, uneducated, two bit scammer coaches with crazy parents and you end up with major issues. Then you have coaches that genuinely don't care about anything other then making money.
The job of being a soccer coach is pretty easy to understand by now, if you are making the decision to become a club soccer coach then take in account the variety of parents and children you will be dealing with, IF YOU CAN'T handle the guaranteed issues that come with your chosen job then move on and find a job your capable of handling. There are no excuses for shitty coaches, there are no surprises on dealing with children and parents BEWARE they are all going to challenge you in some way or another and if you do not have the mind set or tools to handle these challenges then do not become a coach.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 8, 2017)

sandshark said:


> I don't understand how anyone thinks a good soccer player makes a good coach or a good business man?


I must of missed that. Who posted that?


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 8, 2017)

sandshark said:


> The job of being a soccer coach is pretty easy to understand by now, if you are making the decision to become a club soccer coach then take in account the variety of parents and children you will be dealing with, IF YOU CAN'T handle the guaranteed issues that come with your chosen job then move on and find a job your capable of handling. There are no excuses for shitty coaches, there are no surprises on dealing with children and parents BEWARE they are all going to challenge you in some way or another and if you do not have the mind set or tools to handle these challenges then do not become a coach.


Have ever been a coach? Your comments are very simplistic but are unrealistic.  The same can be said of any profession and even of parenthood. People learn on the job and become better and besides, your way would leave us with only a handful of coaches.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 8, 2017)

sandshark said:


> I don't understand how anyone thinks a good soccer player makes a good coach or a good business man?
> And ya its a "parent problem" come on man get real it is a lack of training and a lack of ability on the coaches part to deal with the parents! I agree a huge number of parents are crazy as hell, but that is part of the job title, being a good coach is being able and willing to deal with the "crazy parent issue" part of the job! The issue is you mix half ass, uneducated, two bit scammer coaches with crazy parents and you end up with major issues. Then you have coaches that genuinely don't care about anything other then making money.
> The job of being a soccer coach is pretty easy to understand by now, if you are making the decision to become a club soccer coach then take in account the variety of parents and children you will be dealing with, IF YOU CAN'T handle the guaranteed issues that come with your chosen job then move on and find a job your capable of handling. There are no excuses for shitty coaches, there are no surprises on dealing with children and parents BEWARE they are all going to challenge you in some way or another and if you do not have the mind set or tools to handle these challenges then do not become a coach.


The more you speak the more it sounds like you are off your meds - and give credence to what Wynalda is saying. Oh, and the guy has 7 kids and is pretty hands-off with them when it comes to sports.

So by your logic former basketball players, baseball players, track athletes make bad coaches? We wouldnt have sports of former players didnt become coaches. Also, uneducated? Need a degree to coach soccer? Dont need a degree to be a machinist or a programmer. Just have to have knowledge (hopefully via experience, training /licensing) and ability. Sometimes people want coaches to be psychologists - sometimes they have to be dealing with parents like you. well assuming you are a parent and almost think you arent.

Thinking we are being modern Rick-Rolled


----------



## sandshark (Nov 9, 2017)

Not_that_Serious said:


> The more you speak the more it sounds like you are off your meds - and give credence to what Wynalda is saying. Oh, and the guy has 7 kids and is pretty hands-off with them when it comes to sports.
> 
> So by your logic former basketball players, baseball players, track athletes make bad coaches? We wouldnt have sports of former players didnt become coaches. Also, uneducated? Need a degree to coach soccer? Dont need a degree to be a machinist or a programmer. Just have to have knowledge (hopefully via experience, training /licensing) and ability. Sometimes people want coaches to be psychologists - sometimes they have to be dealing with parents like you. well assuming you are a parent and almost think you arent.
> 
> Thinking we are being modern Rick-Rolled


I never said former athletes make bad coaches, I simply said just because someone is a former athlete doesn't mean they know how to teach, coach or handle the business end of things. I was referring to education in training children, coaching and dealing with the adults in a respectful business realtionship.  Yes I try and be as simple and direct as possible so people like you don't twist my words. But you have proven you are one of the "crazy head in the sand parents" by trying to detract from what I wrote, I posted this in very simple easy to understand words in the most basic form.
Apparently you were confused or maybe you are a person trying to understand how people that don't have your exact perspective on youth soccer can possibly be straight in the head? You actually are the one who sounds as if "meds" are a huge part of your life. Read what I wrote with a clear and open mind, pull your head out and just simply take it for exactly what was written.

And by the way who uses words like "Rick Rolled" honestly who says that? Ya we are all being "RICK ROLLED" by a huge majority of coaches!


----------



## sandshark (Nov 9, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Have ever been a coach? Your comments are very simplistic but are unrealistic.  The same can be said of any profession and even of parenthood. People learn on the job and become better and besides, your way would leave us with only a handful of coaches.


I see a great message coming out of your post. 

As you said.. "besides, your way would leave us with only a handful of coaches" 

 I agree in today's club soccer we have to many clubs, to many leagues and because of that we have a huge % of to many low level, un professional coaches.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 9, 2017)

sandshark said:


> I never said former athletes make bad coaches, I simply said just because someone is a former athlete doesn't mean they know how to teach, coach or handle the business end of things. I was referring to education in training children, coaching and dealing with the adults in a respectful business realtionship.  Yes I try and be as simple and direct as possible so people like you don't twist my words. But you have proven you are one of the "crazy head in the sand parents" by trying to detract from what I wrote, I posted this in very simple easy to understand words in the most basic form.
> Apparently you were confused or maybe you are a person trying to understand how people that don't have your exact perspective on youth soccer can possibly be straight in the head? You actually are the one who sounds as if "meds" are a huge part of your life. Read what I wrote with a clear and open mind, pull your head out and just simply take it for exactly what was written.
> 
> And by the way who uses words like "Rick Rolled" honestly who says that? Ya we are all being "RICK ROLLED" by a huge majority of coaches!


If youth coaches get you so upset you are on a website ranting on multiple posts...then probably not too emotionally stable. Can start self-medicating Jan 1st


----------



## sandshark (Nov 9, 2017)

Not_that_Serious said:


> If youth coaches get you so upset you are on a website ranting on multiple posts...then probably not too emotionally stable. Can start self-medicating Jan 1st


I'm simply talking and engaging in conversation on a talk forum about youth soccer. I am just sharing my experiences and concerns about the the coaches and clubs i have seen first hand, I do not want little kids and their families to fall into some of the misfortune's we have or have witnessed.  That is all, I don't need to get into a name calling contest with you, I don't know anything about your "Med's" and i don't care if you obviously have that need in your life? Why would you make suggestions about people needing Med's if you have not had them in your life? Again your good, we have different views and that is what is so great about social media (if used properly) is to engage in conversation, learn, listen and ad your 2-cents. 
Have a wonderful day and enjoy your children.


----------



## espola (Nov 9, 2017)

Not_that_Serious said:


> If youth coaches get you so upset you are on a website ranting on multiple posts...then probably not too emotionally stable. Can start self-medicating Jan 1st


What  happens on Jan 1?


----------



## sandshark (Nov 9, 2017)

espola said:


> What  happens on Jan 1?


I think that is crazy code/talk for people on meds?


----------



## SocalPapa (Nov 9, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Better but still flawed.  It pulls the league games for ECNL but not for DA at this point.  Also there are teams in the rankings that no longer exist.


There's no point in pulling DA games as they only play each other.  An RPI-type algorithm, as is used by YSR, would produce no clearer ranking for a closed league then that league's actual standings.  In fact, without games against weaker opponents (and without any way to link to other teams throughout the county) the rankings would probably be artificially low.  So I doubt DA will ever be added.  Many ECNL teams play in non-ECNL tournaments so there is some basis for comparison there.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 10, 2017)

espola said:


> What  happens on Jan 1?


Mr. Shark can buy cannabis without an RX


----------



## espola (Nov 10, 2017)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Mr. Shark can buy cannabis without an RX


You can do that now.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 10, 2017)

espola said:


> You can do that now.


guess in theory. but not legally until the 1st. always a shop out there who wont turn down $ - just like a big youth club


----------



## espola (Nov 10, 2017)

Not_that_Serious said:


> guess in theory. but not legally until the 1st. always a shop out there who wont turn down $ - just like a big youth club


The new law took effect by popular referendum just about a year ago.  That may or may not make it easier to buy, depending on where you live.  However, before the law was passed, anyone with $25-$100 (depending on the length of time desired) could obtain a medical certificate and purchase legally in almost any populated area in the state.  I heard a story from some little old ladies on the trolley that they went to a store that sold them a card for $5 (for a one-day term, I'm guessing) and then allowed them to buy whatever they wanted.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 10, 2017)

espola said:


> The new law took effect by popular referendum just about a year ago.  That may or may not make it easier to buy, depending on where you live.  However, before the law was passed, anyone with $25-$100 (depending on the length of time desired) could obtain a medical certificate and purchase legally in almost any populated area in the state.  I heard a story from some little old ladies on the trolley that they went to a store that sold them a card for $5 (for a one-day term, I'm guessing) and then allowed them to buy whatever they wanted.


never heard of a store charging $5 for a card - they could only get a card from an actual doctor which you can do online. never heard of a store have a 1 day valid cert. 

if stores could do that then there would be no need for doctors.  shops pull all kinds of crap to make a sale.  one thing for sure though, cost to buy today will be cheaper than cost in Jan. so some of the crazies on here better stock up. just have to make sure all the edibles dont get to our kids.


----------



## espola (Nov 10, 2017)

Not_that_Serious said:


> never heard of a store charging $5 for a card - they could only get a card from an actual doctor which you can do online. never heard of a store have a 1 day valid cert.
> 
> if stores could do that then there would be no need for doctors.  shops pull all kinds of crap to make a sale.  one thing for sure though, cost to buy today will be cheaper than cost in Jan. so some of the crazies on here better stock up. just have to make sure all the edibles dont get to our kids.


I didn't check out the $5 card story.  I didn't have the need or desire.  At about that same time, the one-block walk from the transit center at 12th and Imperial to the SD Central Library would on average result in about 2 offers to sell, and they didn't care about cards.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 10, 2017)

espola said:


> I didn't check out the $5 card story.  I didn't have the need or desire.  At about that same time, the one-block walk from the transit center at 12th and Imperial to the SD Central Library would on average result in about 2 offers to sell, and they didn't care about cards.


well many delivery services dont ask questions. set up services, hire people off craigslist. gets shut down and move on. see 70 year old drivers and shop owners. mindblowing


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 10, 2017)

The more i hear this guy the more I think soccer needs him in charge. Gulati sounds like shady real estate guy:

https://www.totalsoccershow.com/total-soccer-show-podcasts/


----------

